# Wacraft RPG



## Frost (Sep 13, 2004)

Just recently got "Dungeons and Dragons: Warcraft The Roleplaying Game". I also got the Manual of monster, looking forward to having a good read tonight.  This may sound like a silly question on a fantasy and Science fiction forum but do you of you play any pen and paper RPGs?  Have any of you got any of the Fabled lands books?


----------



## Morning Star (Sep 14, 2004)

I DM a pen and paper Star Wars rpg and while I do not own any of the Fabled Lands, I have played it. I own a couple of Fighting Fantasies (same guys.)


----------

